
LiDAR Scans Reveal Maya Civilization's Sophisticated Network of Roads - jonbaer
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/lidar-scans-maya-network-roads-180961995/?no-ist
======
DrScump
Only the referenced article[0] has images (and a LOUD video - turn down your
volume before playing).

[http://www.seeker.com/ancient-mayan-superhighways-found-
in-t...](http://www.seeker.com/ancient-mayan-superhighways-found-in-the-
guatemala-jungle-2219303581.html)

